# 1982 Christen Eagle II For Sale



## N23CV (Jul 4, 2015)

Based at Hollister CA

Just purchased her in March, 2015 but now have a Duke on the way.

Please email me for pics/description:

[email protected]

____________________________________

CHRISTEN EAGLE II
N23CV
Silver 5-Color Paint Scheme
Gap Seals
Sight Gauge
Lycoming AEIO-360A1D 200HP
Christen Inverted Oil
Quick Oil Drain
Hartzel JC-C2YK-4/C7666A-2 Prop
280 SPOH
1560 TTAFE
King KX-155 Nav/Comm
DVOR
King KT-76A Mode C Transponder
PS Engineering Intercom
Garmin 500 GPS
Fuel Totalizer
New Oregon Aero Pilot Seats
Pilot Hooker Harness
Christen Heat
NEW Spare Canopy Glass
Spare Canopy Skirt
Annual Inspection due 9/2015
Canopy Cover & Accessories

[email protected]
$57,500
Located in Northern California


----------

